# Change desktop audio volume with hotkey in obs



## Phil_5280 (Aug 12, 2018)

I've looked online for a way to change the desktop audio volume with a keyboard shortcut only to find I could not reply with an answer. This is for anyone needing to know a work around to doing so.  Below is a list of steps as an example.


Add a source, "Audio Output Capture" (This will be the volume of your desktop audio when you press your keyboard shortcut).
Make "Desktop Audio" full volume and "Audio Output Capture" to half volume.
Make it so when you press ENTER "Desktop Audio" is muted, and "Audio Output Capture" is unmuted.
Now when you press enter, your desktop audio will go from full volume to half volume.

Note: You can also use this method with "push-to-talk" which is nice if you want your desktop audio to be lower in volume when you talk on your mic.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 14, 2018)

You can already get your desktop audio to be lower when your mic audio is active with the sidechain feature in the Compressor filter.


> Sidechain compression (ducking) is available by using the Compressor filter on your audio sources. For a video guide, see: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Te2JERlInQ



You can also already set audio sources to use push-to-mute or push-to-talk with hotkeys.


----------

